# Found a speargun today



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

Found a speargun today while spearfishing. I have checked the post on here for someone that may have lost one but it doesn't match any of them. If y'all know someone that lost a gun let me know. They will have to identify it. Want it to go the rightful owner. Not worried about any finder fees or anything because as it is they are already out $$$.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

that away to pay it forward.... you want to dive next weekend? Jeremy is in town and could put another ESAR diver on the boat....


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

The bottom, out there, must be littered with spearguns. Are people shooting fish or just going out there and throwing spearguns away?


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

seems like it by the 3 lost a week....


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

Clint i would like to but we would have to find someone that would take us out. I lost a cylinder in one of my motors a couple of months ago. Saving up to fix it.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I lost a yellow pole spear last Sunday afternoon. About 22 miles SE of the pass. Well, I didn't lose it, I loaned it to my dive buddy and I watched him shoot a mahi topside and he forgot to hold on to the shaft.


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

REEF CREATURE- just wanted to say thanks. This is why PFF is such an awesome group. This could obviously be some guys 100.00 paycheck from a pawn shop but instead your integrity is above that. This is just one of the many things I've seen here that is impressive by the members here.


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words. Just trying to do what i feel is right


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

It wasn't on the Trysler grounds was it?


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

Not at trysler


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

reefcreature said:


> not at trysler



10-4


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Pm sent


----------



## MWM018 (Jul 9, 2008)

My Buddy lost his, a Biller 36, on the Cheveron. he had it cli;pped to him but the tie came apart. almost new gun. please give me a call 356-6770 if it matches. sure woulf like to see him get it back. thanks


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

Owner found...


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Way cool Reefcreature. You have some good Karma coming your way. Thank You for your kindness!


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

Turns out it was a fathers day gift from his wife. Guess he can get out of the doghouse now..lol. just glad he can get it back.


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

jspooney said:


> I lost a yellow pole spear last Sunday afternoon. About 22 miles SE of the pass. Well, I didn't lose it, I loaned it to my dive buddy and I watched him shoot a mahi topside and he forgot to hold on to the shaft.


I've done that!!! The look on the owner's face was priceless!!...well, actually the price of a replacement I guess.


----------



## MWM018 (Jul 9, 2008)

Team "UnderPressure" would like to thank "Reefcreature" for returning the speargun to one of our members. With all the s--- going on in this world its nice to now there are still some decent folks out there. Thanks again Bro and you are welcome to dive with us anytime.


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

Mike, it was good to meet you the other day. Thanks for the cold ones too. Thanks for the kind words but like i i said the other day, just the way i was raised.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Good jobs guys....and I'm still trying to buy a used gun and you guys are finding them. Not fair...
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Reel Justice (Apr 22, 2014)

*no way*

I can not believe you found the owner. How awesome is that


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Whyme, I have an old JBL Sawed Off Magnum you might be interested in. I am in the Keys right now but if you want to see it i'll be back home in about 8 days.


----------

